# A Good Hardshell Option (Mammut Masao)



## thetrailboss (Jan 3, 2014)

Saw this at REI Outlet and it was a good price:  http://www.rei.com/product/865257/mammut-masao-rain-jacket-mens-2013-overstock











Just got it today and it is a pretty durable hardshell...a bit more "beefy" than a thin rain coat but not too bulky.  More to come after I take it out for a few outings.  

Anyone else have this or other Mammut stuff?  Like it?


----------



## Puck it (Jan 4, 2014)

Mammut head to toe. Swear by it. I have a couple ultimate hoodies with windstopper and a couple 1/4 zip pullovers with same. Pants are their Stoney pants.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice!  Where do you get it?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 5, 2014)

Stupid lack of smalls.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 5, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Stupid lack of smalls.



Mammut stuff runs REALLY small....so unless you are a real tiny dude go with the medium.  You will be surprised.  

And FWIW I just saw that they went on FURTHER clearance....so I took mine back and ordered it on the uber discount.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 5, 2014)

No tiny dude here. I'll keep my eyes out for a medium!

(I have a jacket problem)


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 5, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> No tiny dude here. I'll keep my eyes out for a medium!
> 
> (I have a jacket problem)



Yeah I do too....

And I took a load of stuff to 2nd Tracks last week to sell.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 5, 2014)

The shop that I buy about 95% of mine and my families stuff at Mount Snow that just stocks GOOD stuff started stocking Mammut last season - both owners and their wives, wear it! 'Nuff said quality wise as they DON'T cut corners!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 13, 2014)

Bump.  Another good find on STP.  After other discounts I got it for $129 and free shipping:






http://www.sierratradingpost.com/mammut-ultimate-soft-shell-jacket-windstopper-for-men~p~3287y/


----------



## Puck it (Feb 13, 2014)

That is all I wear.  I got one on STP at the beginning on the year in the green as back up to my current one in yellow for that same price.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2014)

Puck it said:


> That is all I wear.  I got one on STP at the beginning on the year in the green as back up to my current one in yellow for that same price.



Sounds like it works for you too!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 14, 2014)

i love my TNF shell for protection and warmth.  with a fleece under it i've gotten down to single digit temps and some wind and not felt cold at all.  my compliaint is lack of pockets. only 2 hand pockets.  i need chest zip and a secure inside pocket too.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 15, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Sounds like it works for you too!


It was soaked thru today at Cannon from the inside.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 16, 2014)

Bump.  Both Mammut jackets have served me well over the past few months.  The Ultimate Hoody is pretty much a go-to for me.  LOVE it.  Great for spring skiing, summer hiking in cool temps, and general use.  Very good ventilation.  Looks great.  Couldn't beat the price.  

Same for the Masao.  Love it.  The material is nice--it has a (tiny) bit of stretch to it.  The waterproofing works well.  Both are VERY packable, which is nice, but don't sacrifice anything for performance.  

Some action shots:

Masao on the last day of ski season...wet, windy, snowy Memorial Day Weekend at Snowbird.  I was dry underneath.  






Drying it out.....






Ultimate Hoody on the High Traverse at Alta in March:







And at Snowbasin:


----------



## Nick (Oct 16, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Stupid lack of smalls.



Lose more weight there ??


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 29, 2014)

New toy....






Mammut Chopaka 2.0.  Love it so far and it gets lots of compliments.  

http://www.rei.com/product/870067/m...eferralID=NA&gclid=CMqAm6z30sECFQlffgodAgMAGA


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 29, 2014)

That green is sexy!  How warm does it keep you?


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 30, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> That green is sexy!  How warm does it keep you?



I wore it this past weekend up in VT/NH.  You know that the weather was pretty cool in the shade and wet.  It kept me plenty warm then.  

It does have a thin fleece lining.  A bit lighter than the Patagonia Adze I'd say.  

The REI photo also does not do it justice--the dark green shoulder and arm areas has a raised grid pattern on the material that is really neat.  It also has a iPhone/MP3 player pocket and slit for headphone cables to run through.  All in all a pretty nice piece.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 26, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Bump.  Another good find on STP.  After other discounts I got it for $129 and free shipping:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bump

Love this jacket and other Mammut stuff. I'm sold. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 26, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> New toy....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bump. This just went on sale. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 30, 2015)

REI still has some Mammut on sale....

The Chopaka 2.0 is now on sale for $93.00.  It is a nice softshell.  Love my green one.  Tempted to get a blue one, but don't really need it...







I pulled the trigger on this one....I needed a lighter softshell for warmer temps:  http://www.rei.com/product/851627/mammut-amabilis-jacket-mens#tab-reviews

$93 as well.  Went with the green.  






The Guye Jacket also looks sweet:






This guy is also on sale....love my red one that I got at REI last year for a whopping $33.00






And I love this guy that I got last year....


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 2, 2015)

Bump.  So I am hooked to Mammut.  The only downsides are the price and small sizes but other than that I am sold.  It's become a good alternative to Patagonia, whose stuff has gotten more expensive, not as well-built in my view, and smaller.  I can get Mammut at good prices from REI Outlet, Sierra Trading Post, and Backcountry.com.  Still somewhat limited though on models....not that I need any more. 

I did end up springing for the blue Chopaka at that discounted price.  Love my green one.  Need some cooler temps to break it out.  

I also will be asking Santa for the blue Darrington jacket for street wear. 

I'm also pretty sure that my current profile pic is the Mammut Masao last Memorial Day Weekend during a rainy/snowy day at Snowbird.  Warm, dry, and toasty.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 3, 2015)

Any thoughts on their insulating (down or synthetic) jackets?

For whatever reason the cold has been a bit aggressive over the past few years and I'm rethinking what I use as a mid 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 3, 2015)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Any thoughts on their insulating (down or synthetic) jackets?
> 
> For whatever reason the cold has been a bit aggressive over the past few years and I'm rethinking what I use as a mid
> 
> ...



I've got one of their synthetic filled vests and love it. It's warm for me.  On the lighter end of the insulation scale.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 18, 2016)

Bump.  

This just arrived:







Got it last week on 40% clearance from Backcountry.com.  Not the screaming deal that I got on my first Ultimate Hoody in 2014 (that was over 60% off on STP), but a good value considering that this can be used all four seasons in the mountains out here (except for the hottest and coldest of times), has all the bells and whistles I want (pit zips, belay zipper, enough pockets, versatile temperature range, built tough, etc.)  

They only have smalls left now....


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Feb 18, 2016)

Neckline on every Mammut jacket I've tried has been too Friggen tight, I can wear them.


----------



## tekweezle (Mar 1, 2016)

there's a sale pm Mammut on Steep and Cheap

http://www.steepandcheap.com/gear-c...dium=Email&utm_campaign=SC_2016_Week8_SAS_Sat


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 1, 2016)

tekweezle said:


> there's a sale pm Mammut on Steep and Cheap
> 
> http://www.steepandcheap.com/gear-c...dium=Email&utm_campaign=SC_2016_Week8_SAS_Sat



Ohhhhhhh....some great deals there!


----------



## tekweezle (Mar 23, 2016)

http://www.steepandcheap.com/gear-cache/outerwear-clearance#?gender=Men's&size=XL&brand=Mammut

Stoney HS jacket for $250.   50% off. 

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 23, 2016)

Good find.


----------

